# i wanna buy sky3ds and i want a website that can ship to Saudi Arabia



## gabha (Jun 18, 2015)

so i wanna buy the new sky3ds and if you guys know any trusted website that can ship to Saudi Arabia please help me
thank you


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 18, 2015)

Forgive me for my ignorance but isn't Saudi Arabia apart (or at least really close too) of the western asian nations ? then your best bet would be nds-card.com but I dont know if they ship to your country or not or how long it would take as sky's website does not really have any resellers close to you.


----------

